# Near Chatham Ontario



## Unrealiabledog (May 14, 2006)

Hey Gang. I am new here. Nice to meet ya.

I got a very rough acoustic kit for christmas I have always wanted to build my own guitar. Trouble is I have no clue were to begin. I have seached the internet and have not found very much that was actually helpfull. if there is anyone near Chatham Ontario. ( inbetween London and Windsor ) that can kindly offer advise I would greatly appreciate it.

Till then,


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you there. But I can say, Welcome to the Forums:wave:


----------



## Unrealiabledog (May 14, 2006)

*Hey Thanksss*

Well no help but nice people... I love being Canadian


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang in there dog... someone will help you out. :rockon2:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Unrealiabledog said:


> Well no help but nice people... I love being Canadian


don't we all:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

For my first intrument that I've built, all the information I needed was at www.mimf.com Browse trough the forum and i'm sure you'll get what you need...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I live halfway between London & Sarnia. About an hour from Chatham I'm not home much and I've not built an accoustic but I have a fair amount of knowledge about guitar construction. I'd be glad to help you fumble your way through it.


----------

